# Screen Printing/Heat Transfer on 600 Denier Poly



## trademark (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi All,

I am wondering what would be a easier choice of printing, Screen printing or Heat Transfer. The product is a 13.75" x 14.75" 600 denier polyester/pvc Bag w/handle. It is just a one color,one side print. I noticed most companies Screen Printed on this bag but my concern is if I need a special ink and what my conveyer dryer should be set at since it would need to be a lower setting. Any help at all would be great! Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

you really dont need a special ink unlees printing white on black. the poly dye might bleed pretty bad. Other than that a huge issue is melting the material when curing. Make sure you get extras so you can test curing that way your not shorting the order.

Once you get the proper curing time, belt speed and temp, make a note for future jobs


----------



## trademark (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks. I forgot to mention that I only have a automatic screen printer so it looks as if a heat transfer may be easier. I was told to just use the heat setting according to the transfer paper I use, Guess I will figure it out! Thanks


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

Again your biggest issue will be the heat. Make sure you have extras in case you melt a few.


----------



## trademark (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, I am scared now,lol! Wish me luck!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

no reason to be scared and we print on them with our automatic and we use a gas dryer. You just have to get that perfect temp. that material is very thin and susceptible to melting.


----------



## trademark (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, I think I will practice. This lady wants to see if I can do them for less then $5.00ea! Not happening unless I had a manual screen printer! I will practice for the future though since I haven't done bags yet. Thanks for all your help in this!!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I meant to say we print with our automatic. Why do you need a manual? unless your having to falh multiple colors and using a quartz flash there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

There might also be an air dry ink option, such as the one used to print polypropylene enviro bags?


----------



## ProTShirt (Dec 21, 2006)

What is the time recommended for curing these bags?


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

I did an order of bags with heat transfers and they came out really well. I used the heat press, and made sure that the areas around the zipper didn't get heated up. I stuffed a towel and a teflon pillow underneath and it worked fine. I was able to do a larger area than embroidery for a fraction of the price. The customer was very happy.


----------



## amdeets (May 20, 2017)

Can you share the temperature/press time for the bags you did? I am trying to use HTV on a bag of this same material. Thanks!


----------

